# minas antipersonal



## ukimix

Hola

Este término ha hecho carrera en el campo de las acciones gubernamentales y no gubernamentales contra la abominación de las minas antipersona. Reviso un documento sobre el conflicto armado en Colombia y el término aparece con frecuencia tanto en las citas de otras obras como en lo escrito por el autor. El hecho es que el término incluye un adjetivo que, creo, no concuerda en número con el sustantivo al que acompaña. ¿No debería ser 'minas antipersonales' o, si se quiere 'minas antipersona', en lugar de 'minas antipersonal'?

Aquí un ejemplo tomado de la página del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja.

Bienvenidos todos los comentarios que agradezco de antemano. Saludo.


----------



## Vampiro

Interesante.
Pero creo acá ya entramos en el tema de la jerga profesional más que en un problema lingüístico.
En mi opinión “Minas antipersona/antipersonal” son ambas expresiones correctas, la primera porque indica que el efecto de la mina va dirigido contra la persona específica que la activa, y la segunda porque dice que va dirigida contra el personal de las fuerzas enemigas.  Si me dan a elegir prefiero “antipersonal”, una mina por lo general provoca estragos.
Lamentablemente la que me parece más usada, al menos por los periodistas (y ya sabemos cómo son los periodistas) es “minas antipersonales”, que es la peor opción de todas.  Para qué pluralizar algo que ya es plural; nadie dice “los personales de las fuerzas armadas”, sino “el personal de… “
Habría que preguntarle a un oficial de infantería.
10-4
_


----------



## ukimix

Gracias Vampiro. No había caído en cuenta de que _minas antipersonal _puede significar que son minas en contra del personal de alguna institución. Sin embargo, no es el sentido que la expresión tiene, ya que también son usadas comunmente en contra de la población civil para provocar desplazamientos de poblaciones o apropiarse de territorios con fines estratégicos. Antipersonal o antipersona significa aquí que fueron diseñadas para dañar al individuo, la persona, que la activa: de ahí el sentido del plural 'minas antipersonales'. Preferiría, entonces, 'minas antipersona'.


----------



## Vampiro

Sí, “antipersona”, incluso “antipersonas”, me parecen buenas opciones, más allá de preferencias personales.
La única que no me gusta es la ya mencionada.
En cuanto a que se usan contra población civil no creo que tenga o que debiera tener influencia sobre el nombre, el arma, supongo, imagino, deseo, fue creada con el propósito de matar a militares enemigos. De otro modo habría que rebautizar varias armas, comenzando por la bomba atómica, que sólo se ha empleado contra población civil (con fines humanitarios, por supuesto, para evitar más muertes)
_


----------



## aleCcowaN

"Minas antipersonal*es*" es el término correcto, usual e histórico. _Minas antipersonal _está mal coordinado y probablemente surja de pensar que personal se refiere al sustantivo y no un adjetivo. _Minas antipersona_ es un engendro, de esos que pueden aparecer en el periodismo o en Wikipedia (yo ya no corrijo más allí; me cansaron del todo).


----------



## ukimix

Gracias Alec.


----------



## Vampiro

aleCcowaN said:


> "Minas antipersonal*es*" es el término correcto, usual e histórico. _Minas antipersonal _está mal coordinado y probablemente surja de pensar que personal se refiere al sustantivo y no un adjetivo. _Minas antipersona_ es un engendro, de esos que pueden aparecer en el periodismo o en Wikipedia (yo ya no corrijo más allí; me cansaron del todo).


Es verdad, es la más usada, creo que ya se mencionó.
Lo que no le veo es la corrección por ningún lado; pero como dije al comenzar el hilo, esto forma parte de las jergas profesionales, defender uno u otro argumento es una discusión bizantina, tengo mejores cosas en que ocupar el día.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

A mí siempre me pareció muy rara la incesante coletilla de "antipersona" (la más común en España), "antipersonal" o "antipersonales". Las tres palabras me parecen, muchas veces, superfluas.  Leía no hace mucho que en el país X los campos de cultivo están sembrados de minas antipersona. Para mí lo de antipersona sobra, porque, ¿para qué si no va a sembrar alguien los campos de cultivo con minas? ¿Para matar bueyes? ¿Estropear tractores?


----------



## ukimix

Es que hay varios tipos de minas: antitanque, antipersona, antifortificación. El adjetivo especifica el tipo de mina indicando el objetivo para el cual fue creada.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Supongo que sí, que las hay, aunque de armas y municiones no entiendo nada. Pero la distinción me sigue pareciendo superflua en multitud de contextos. Nadie siembra un campo de cultivo con minas antifortificación ¿no?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pero sí con minas anti-tanques, con minas magnéticas y de otros tipos. La minas "anti-fortificación" no existen porque nadie anda moviendo fortificaciones. Es una caso en que la montaña iría a Charlie Hebdo.

Las minas antipersonales eran baratas y tenían la misión de generar bajas no necesariamente fatales. Es el mismo criterio de las ametralladoras 22 con alto poder de fuego que suelen usar las guerrillas: no intentan necesariamente matar -por eso hay tantos mutilados- sino generar caos y la mayor cantidad de problemas operativos y de logística.

[editado por el autocensor: "es obvio, pero no lo digas"]


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Gracias por la aclaración de que las minas anti-fortificación no existen. Acaban de explicarme que sí existen en un post anterior; en todo caso no importa.

Tampoco importa si sabemos mucho de minas o no, porque en donde estamos es en un foro de lenguaje y no en un campamento de instrucción militar, en donde sí sería imprescindible saber qué tipo de minas estás usando aunque metas la gamba con todos los adjetivos del mundo.


----------



## Cebolleta

Coincido con aleCcowaN en que _minas antipersonales_ me parece correcto, aunque ¿cómo lo dices en singular? _Mina antipersonal_ me parece incorrecto (aunque se usa ampliamente), creo que por los mismos motivos que a él, y _mina antipersonales_ simplemente chirría por todas partes. Por otro lado, disiento en lo siguiente:



aleCcowaN said:


> _Minas antipersona_ es un engendro, de esos que pueden aparecer en el periodismo o en Wikipedia



¡!  Por aquí, _minas antipersona_ no parece precisamente incorrecto. Ni tampoco _minas antitanque_, que se forma de la misma manera. ¿Por qué _antipersona _te parece un engentro, pero _antitanque _no? Deduzco que esto último te parece bien por lo que dices en otro mensaje posteriormente:



aleCcowaN said:


> Pero sí con minas anti-tanques, con minas magnéticas y de otros tipos. La minas "anti-fortificación" no existen porque nadie anda moviendo fortificaciones.



De hecho, _minas antipersona_ permite un singular muy sencillo: _mina antipersona_.


----------



## ukimix

Es natural que entre gente tan estudiosa que no se dedica a la guerra no se sepa del asunto. Tomado de la entrada para 'minas terrestres' de la wiki:



> *Mina contra fortificación*
> Es la forma más antigua de mina y de donde las demás toman su nombre. Básicamente consiste en realizar un túnel hasta debajo de los muros de la fortaleza y socavar los cimientos. La forma habitual consistía en realizar una gran cavidad al final del túnel, debajo del muro, apuntalando el techo. Una vez que tenía el tamaño deseado, se prendía fuego a los puntales, con lo que el techo caía y se abría una brecha en la muralla, de donde viene la palabra minar. Con la aparición de la pólvora, la cavidad se llenaba de ésta y se hacía estallar. La excavación la realizaban zapadores o mineros civiles. Existían varios métodos para descubrir y destruir las minas antes de que consiguieran su objetivo, dando lugar a lo que se llamaba la guerra de minas.
> 
> Las minas se emplearon con asiduidad en la antigüedad clásica y después en la Edad Media. Volvió a resurgir durante la Primera Guerra Mundial y después esporádicamente, como en el Asedio al Alcázar de Toledo en la Guerra Civil Española.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Gracias, Ukimix.

Yo creía que estábamos discutiendo adjetivos y no tácticas militares. Aparentemente, no es así. Prefiero abandonar un hilo que se ha convertido en un campo minado. Un campo minado con minas antipersona, naturalmente.

Vampiro, un placer coincidir contigo, como siempre.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ukimix said:


> Es natural que entre gente tan estudiosa que no se dedica a la guerra no se sepa del asunto. Tomado de la entrada para 'minas terrestres' de la wiki:



Eso es simplemente confundir:



> *9.* f._ Mil._ Artificio explosivo provisto de espoleta, que, enterrado o camuflado, produce su explosión al ser rozado por una persona, vehículo, etc.



con



> *2.* f. Excavación que se hace para extraer un mineral.
> 
> * 3.* f. Paso subterráneo, abierto artificialmente, para alumbrar o conducir aguas o establecer otra comunicación.
> 
> ...
> 
> *10.* f._ Mil._ Galería subterránea que se abre en los sitios de las plazas, poniendo al fin de ella una recámara llena de pólvora u otro explosivo, para que, dándole fuego, arruine las fortificaciones de la plaza.



Wikipedia ¡Gran fuente! 

Voy a aclarar dos cosas porque parece que en unos pocos años ha cambiado grandemente el tenor de este foro: ni Google es una fuente lingüística que dice qué es lo usual o más usual, ni Wikipedia es una fuente lingüística ni educativa.

Ya corregí este pequeño aspecto en Wikipedia, pero como excepción. Aquí está el texto corregido:



> *Minado de fortificaciones*
> Es la forma más antigua de mina de uso militar y de la cual otros artificios enterrados toman su nombre. Básicamente consiste en realizar un túnel hasta debajo de los muros de la fortaleza y socavar los cimientos. La forma habitual consistía en realizar una gran cavidad al final del túnel, debajo del muro, apuntalando el techo. Una vez que tenía el tamaño deseado, se prendía fuego a los puntales, con lo que el techo caía y se abría una brecha en la muralla, de donde viene la palabra minar. Con la aparición de la pólvora, la cavidad se llenaba de ésta y se hacía estallar. La excavación la realizaban zapadores o mineros civiles. Existían varios métodos para descubrir y destruir las minas antes de que consiguieran su objetivo, dando lugar a lo que se llamaba la guerra de minas.
> 
> El minado se empleó con asiduidad en la antigüedad clásica y después en la Edad Media. Volvió a resurgir durante la Primera Guerra Mundial y después esporádicamente, como en el Asedio al Alcázar de Toledo en la Guerra Civil Española.



Hay varios errores más en lo que escribió un tal Gdqhadqsn en 2012, alterando el artículo originalmente de 2005 y que venía enriqueciéndose gradualmente, aunque con una confusión de vocabulario desde el comienzo, con la traducción como "mina antipersona".

Quien quiera conocer el vocabulario, la técnica y la historia -lo que debiera realmente constar en Wikipedia- puede curiosear este enlace o buscarse otros. Wikipedia no es una fuente confiable en absoluto, y debe ser tomada con pinzas (que a su vez toman otras pinzas).


----------



## ukimix

aleCcowaN said:


> Eso es simplemente confundir:
> 
> 
> 
> con
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia ¡Gran fuente!
> 
> Voy a aclarar dos cosas porque parece que en unos pocos años ha cambiado grandemente el tenor de este foro: ni Google es una fuente lingüística que dice qué es lo usual o más usual, ni Wikipedia es una fuente lingüística ni educativa.
> 
> Ya corregí este pequeño aspecto en Wikipedia, pero como excepción. Como ya dije, estoy cansado de la marejada de ignorancia que se maneja en ese engendro. Como dato, ya corregí lo que escribió un tal Gdqhadqsn en 2012, quien tiene varios problemas en su haber.
> 
> Quien quiera conocer el vocabulario, la técnica y la historia -lo que debiera realmente constar en Wikipedia- puede curiosear este enlace o buscarse otros.



No son los términos para hablar. Parece que el tono del foro ha mejorado al menos en eso. No voy a discutir si wikia es una fuente o es un sitio en el que se escribe español.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Nota de moderación*

Estimados compañeros:

No está de más recordarles lo que dice la segunda directriz de los foros en relación con el tono de las discusiones:


> *II. Los foros promueven el aprendizaje y mantienen una atmósfera académica de seriedad y colaboración, en un tono respetuoso, positivo y cordial.*


Por favor, mantengamos la buena onda en la discusión.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Personal es adjetivo (perteneciente, propio o particular de la persona), o sustantivo (conjunto de personas de trabajan en un organismo, fábrica,..) Si se usa como adjetivo de minas, debe concordar en número, por tanto decirse "minas antipersonales".
No veo claro como pudiera usarse con personal como sustantivo.
En España "minas antipersona" es la forma admitida por el uso, aunque pueda tener reparos o generar dudas. Pero mayores serían a  "fármacos antihipertensiones", "actitudes antimilitarismos" o "movimientos antiliberalismos". Por tanto me quedo con "minas antipersona" y no "antipersonas"


----------



## Vampiro

Lo que a mi me parece que no cuela por ningún lado es tratar de ponerle un adjetivo al nombre.
Debe ser un sustantivo que defina las características, así como lo es "mina antitanque"
_


----------



## ukimix

Gracias por los comentarios. "Minas antipersona" o "minas antipersonales", ambas son correctas, en el sentido explicado por Manuel.


----------



## aleCcowaN

El tema es que el idioma en general no funciona como lo han descripto los últimos opinantes. Por un lado se trata de cómo se usa, y el uso ha establecido que son "minas antipersonales", sin importar la razón, del mismo modo que el diccionario contiene el término "modisto" para los diseñadores de moda de género masculino, a los efectos de no confundirlo con "modista", que designa mujeres, cuando yo no conozco a ningún "tenisto", ni a ningún "artisto", ni a ningún "telegrafisto" porque simplemente la terminación -ista es invariable en castellano. En ese sentido "minas antipersonales" es lo que hay, y "minas antipersona" es lo que pretende reemplazarlas, con acento en pretende.

Por otro lado, la supuesta lógica de "mina antitanque ergo mina antipersona" se choca con la lógica que llevó a la designación original: la mina no las tiene contra nadie en particular sino que produce daños de una escala que afectan físicamente a una persona y moralmente a muchos más. No existe así una mina anti-Pepe ni otra anti-Juancho, sino minas diseñadas para lograr bajas en las filas, severos problemas logísticos de atención médica y claudicación de la moral, por sus efectos personales generalizados, consistentes principalmente en miedo.

Por supuesto, que el traductor amateur del artículo de Wikipedia eligiera arbitrariamente en 2005 titularlo "minas antipersonas" va a influir en la lengua presente y futura, y seguro que habrá más "modistos", como hay cada vez más "industrias alimenticias" y más "productos alimentarios". Y es que el idioma evoluciona, y la evolución no implica necesariamente mejora. Con sólo pensar que alrededor de 1950 a alguien se le ocurrió doblar "It's none of your business" utilizando la casi inimaginable "no es asunto tuyo", partiendo de "eso es cosa mía", sólo porque los usos habituales locales diferían y ninguno lograba el _lipsynch_ deseado ("eso no te importa", "no te metas en lo que no te importa", "no te entrometas en cosas personales", etc) y ahora, al mejor estilo que los aborígenes papuanos que cantaban la canción de los barqueros del Volga jurando que la habían heredado de sus más lejanos antepasados, todos nos hemos acostumbrado tanto a ese "no es asunto tuyo" que parece que siempre fue asi.

¡Bueh! Si hoy día hay países que se unen y se desunen con el voto del 51% de los que se presentaron, yo de qué me quejo...


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, diciento de lo que dices aleC. El uso decide a la larga lo que es correcto y lo que no. Lo que se usa termina por convertirse en norma a fuerza de prestar buenos servicios a los usuarios del lenguaje. Y entre el momento en el que surge la novedad y ésta se impone, pues hay muchas quejas sobre la horrible estética de las invenciones. Efectivamente así es como se transforma el lenguaje. Pero yo no creo que tenga sentido hablar de estas transformaciones como mejoras o desmejoras. Simplemente ocurren, a unos les gusta y a otros no.

Yo no diría minas antipersonas, sino minas antipersona. Las lógicas también se transforman, y el lenguaje no se queda apegado a la lógica original con que una expresión fue creada. (Y así puede ocurrir que a los hablantes de hace 5 siglos les parezca que nuestro español es horrible,... y por supuesto en este tema no existe La verdad.) 

Nota adicional: eso de que alguien cambie escriba un término que no era usado y debido a eso su uso se extienda es un fenómeno que ante todo hay que entender, antes que lamentar. Pues, el lenguaje sigue funcionando con todo y eso (o gracias a eso). Es en lo que estamos. Nuevas estéticas surgen así. 

Un saludo.


----------



## sergio11

Por algún motivo que no puedo explicar, a mí también me resulta más lógico (?) y más estético (?) decir antipersona, antipersonal, antitanque, antifortificación, todos en singular, es decir, manteniéndolos invariables en número, fuere acompañando a mina o minas, tanto en singular como en plural.

Por ejemplo,

mina antipersona, mina antipersonal, mina antitanque, mina antifortificación,

y

minas antipersona, minas antipersonal, minas antitanque, minas antifortificación.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Me veo forzado a comentar.

En primer lugar, que los idiomas "evolucionan" no hace el hecho menos lugar común que argumento real. Basta decir que "minas antipersonales" es el término usado en los documentos oficiales, como el Tratado de Ottawa, y por los profesionales de la guerra. El hecho de que periodistas de cuarta y bloguistas usen "minas antipersona/s" y que otros lo repitan como loros no lo hace el termino más "correcto" ni más "evolutivo", de la misma forma que no existe la "carie" porque a la gente se le dé por llamarla así (si hasta me imagino a alguno de ellos pidiendo a los odontólogos que "evolucionen").

En segundo lugar, las "minas _antifortificación_" no existen. Yo creo que quienes las han citado aquí no tienen una representación mental clara de lo que el minado de fortificaciones es. La sola lista "mina antipersona, mina antitanque, mina _antiforticación_" tiene la misma solidez lógica de "copa de *b*idrio, copa de plástico, copa de vino".

Y, si alguien quiere _di*s*entir_, que dis- y sienta, que es lo correcto.


----------



## ukimix

aleCcowaN said:


> Me veo forzado a comentar.
> 
> En primer lugar, que los idiomas "evolucionan" no hace el hecho menos lugar común que argumento real. Basta decir que "minas antipersonales" es el término usado en los documentos oficiales, como el Tratado de Ottawa, y por los profesionales de la guerra. El hecho de que periodistas de cuarta y bloguistas usen "minas antipersona/s" y que otros lo repitan como loros no lo hace el termino más "correcto" ni más "evolutivo", de la misma forma que no existe la "carie" porque a la gente se le dé por llamarla así (si hasta me imagino a alguno de ellos pidiendo a los odontólogos que "evolucionen").
> 
> En segundo lugar, las "minas _antifortificación_" no existen. Yo creo que quienes las han citado aquí no tienen una representación mental clara de lo que el minado de fortificaciones es. La sola lista "mina antipersona, mina antitanque, mina _antiforticación_" tiene la misma solidez lógica de "copa de *b*idrio, copa de plástico, copa de vino".
> 
> Y, si alguien quiere _di*s*entir_, que dis- y sienta, que es lo correcto.



Bueno, los documentos en español que se pueden encontrar en la web del Tratado de Ottawa dicen: "minas antipersonal", término que como dije en el comentario de apertura, me parece errado. (Aquí textos de portales de las Naciones Unidas, (también aquí) y de la Cruz Roja). Me sigue sonando mejor 'minas antipersona', aunque doy por correcto 'minas antipersonales' y no usaría 'minas antipersonal'.

Dije minas antifortificación, cuando leí de minas contra las fortificaciones. Pero no es realmente algo a lo que haya que ponerle atención, y el hilo no es sobre eso. (Hablé de eso para aclararle a Valeria la confusión del #8. Pero el concepto es simple, hay minas antipersona y también minas antitanque y también se pueden minar las fortificaciones. De modo que la coletilla antipersona, tiene sentido. Más allá de eso, no le veo sentido a discutir si hay o no 'minas antifortificación'.

Por favor, no confundir el hablar de la transformación de un lenguaje con su evolución. Hablar de que el lenguaje mejora o desmejora (como se lo hace en el #22), tanto como hablar de la evolución del lenguaje (en el #25), nos inscribe en una serie de mitologías que no aportan nada más que a ciertos ideales propios de la modernidad. La tranformación del lenguaje, de otro lado es, por el contrario, algo que se puede constatar. Para informarse sobre el tema puede leer, si lo desea, por ejemplo, las Observaciones sobre la rama dorada de Frazer, escritas por Ludwig Wittgenstein. Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Lo que yo no sabía era que los profesionales de la guerra hubiesen escrito el Tratado de Ottawa en español.
Las cosas que uno aprende en este foro.
_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Siempre escribí "minas antipersonas".


----------



## ukimix

XiaoRoel said:


> Siempre escribí "minas antipersonas".



Muchas gracias por tu comentario Xiao; me gusta mucho tu sugerencia. (No sé por qué no se me ocurrió antes.) Como siempre, es un gusto leerte.


----------



## aleCcowaN

[EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR]

Se han editado dos comentarios ofensivos. Por favor, _deja de hacer comentarios ad hóminem_. Si no lo puedes evitar, _mejor no participes_. Ya hemos citado antes la segunda directriz de los foros. Gracias.

Los tratados internacionales en sus versiones oficializadas utilizan los términos: "minas antipersonal" o "minas antipersonales".

WordReference hace uso del diccionario Espasa, el que más hace política al estilo de los que hacen política dentro de la Real Academia. Éste se manda «minas antipersonales. Es un uso periodístico bastante minoritario, combatido desde el propio entorno del periodismo, que solo se utiliza para hacer referencia a las minas contra las personas. Se prefiere "antipersona", ya que "antipersonal" parece sinónimo de "colectivo".», con el "es un uso periodístico bastante minoritario" delatando el cariz manipulativo que comenté al iniciar este párrafo

Por supuesto, ese no es más que un intento de hacer política idiomática. El vademécum de la Fundación del Español Urgente aclara que el término militar en España es "minas contrapersonal", y que "minas antipersonales/antipersonas/contrapersonal" son igualmente correctas.

Y por lo demás, está el propio uso del término en su ámbito de origen: en la guerra no se mata porque se tiene algo contra el muerto sino para cumplir fines estratégicos; en tal sentido "personal" es el nombre dado a la dotación humana, y las minas estaban diseñadas para dañar la dotación que el enemigo tiene de ese recurso particular; no para dañar a Pepito. A los "legos" se les escapa el tono "aséptico" que tiene el lenguaje de los profesionales de la violencia: el uso de balas de punta hueca en EEUU -prohibido internacionalmente- "para detener más rápidamente al perpetrador y minimizar la probabilidad de dañar a terceros".

Por supuesto, las minas contrapersonal/antipersonal se convierten en otra cosa cuando salen del ámbito de la guerra del pasado y se asocian con la imagen presente de un chiquillo de tez obscura y ojos redondos que transmiten desconsuelo mientras se dejan ver los muñones que le han quedado de sus miembros. A esta imagen el público le tiene que adicionar el toque empático, así que las minas deben ser "antipersonas" porque dejan así a los seres humanos. Lo demás son todas racionalizaciones y no razones ni lingüística.


----------



## ukimix

aleCcowaN said:


> Los tratados internacionales en sus versiones oficializadas utilizan los términos: "minas antipersonal" o "minas antipersonales".


Dado el convencimiento que muestras de tu propia opinión, se te olvida, entonces, explicar lo que, según tu idea, pasa en los portales de las Naciones Unidas y de la Cruz Roja, por ejemplo, pues no hacen lo que dices.



> WordReference hace uso del diccionario Espasa, el que más hace política al estilo de los que hacen política dentro de la Real Academia. Éste se manda «minas antipersonales. Es un uso periodístico bastante minoritario, combatido desde el propio entorno del periodismo, que solo se utiliza para hacer referencia a las minas contra las personas. Se prefiere "antipersona", ya que "antipersonal" parece sinónimo de "colectivo".», con el "es un uso periodístico bastante minoritario" delatando el cariz manipulativo que comenté al iniciar este párrafo
> 
> Por supuesto, ese no es más que un intento de hacer política idiomática. El vademécum de la Fundación del Español Urgente aclara que el término militar en España es "minas contrapersonal", y que "minas antipersonales/antipersonas/contrapersonal" son igualmente correctas.



Afortunadamente los hablantes no necesitan el diccionario para hablar, y, como siempre ha ocurrido, muy comúnmente deben ajustarse al habla de la gente, aunque lo contrario también ocurra.



> Y por lo demás, está el propio uso del término en su ámbito de origen: en la guerra no se mata porque se tiene algo contra el muerto sino para cumplir fines estratégicos; en tal sentido "personal" es el nombre dado a la dotación humana, y las minas estaban diseñadas para dañar la dotación que el enemigo tiene de ese recurso particular; no para dañar a Pepito. A los "legos" se les escapa el tono "aséptico" que tiene el lenguaje de los profesionales de la violencia: el uso de balas de punta hueca en EEUU -prohibido internacionalmente- "para detener más rápidamente al perpetrador y minimizar la probabilidad de dañar a terceros".
> 
> Por supuesto, las minas contrapersonal/antipersonal se convierten en otra cosa cuando salen del ámbito de la guerra del pasado y se asocian con la imagen presente de un chiquillo de tez obscura y ojos redondos que transmiten desconsuelo mientras se dejan ver los muñones que le han quedado de sus miembros. A esta imagen el público le tiene que adicionar el toque empático, así que las minas deben ser "antipersonas" porque dejan así a los seres humanos. Lo demás son todas racionalizaciones y no razones ni lingüística.



Me parece que en todo esto se te escapa que 'minas antipersona'='mina cuyo objetivo es dañar a una persona'. Ese es el valor semántico de 'antipersona'. Y esa es también justamente la estrategia. (Para el uso del término no importa si el herido se llama Pepito o no).

[EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR]

Se editó respuesta a mensaje editado. Gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

Al final se dieron tres vueltas de carnero para terminar diciendo que es correcto lo que yo dije en el post Nro.2
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Subrayo lo que dice Vampiro, pero no entro en lo correcto, sino en lo usual: minas antipersona. Y, como oficial de Infantería, no soy lego en tema de armas, aunque estoy retirado desde mucho antes de que se usasen esas minas. De forma similar, cañones contracarro, cascos o chalecos antimetralla o máscaras antigas.
Esto sin perjuicio del lenguaje usado en la Convención sobre la prohibición del empleo, almacenamiento, producción y transferencia de minas antipersonal y sobre su destrucción, conocida como Tratado de Ottawa, pues me temo que el texto español es una traducción servil del inglés, no solo de Anti-Personnel Mines, sino también de Transfer, que en la acepción del Tratado sería más transmisión que transferencia. Termino con mis disculpas si me he ido por los cerros de Úbeda.


----------



## ukimix

Les comparto las respuestas de los académicos a esta consulta:

Academia Argentina de Letras:

Copiamos lo que sobre su consulta explica el_ Vademécum_ de consultas de la Fundéu [aquí], entidad que se dedica al estudio de la lengua española:
*minas antipersonales/antipersonas/contrapersonal*:
Estas tres expresiones son correctas. Aunque el nombre exacto en terminología militar es_ minas contrapersonal_, también pueden usarse las expresiones_ minas antipersonales_ y_ minas antipersonas_.

Departamento de Investigaciones Lingüísticas y Filológicas
Academia Argentina de Letras​
RAE:

En relación con su consulta le remitimos la siguiente información:

  Desde un punto de vista sintáctico, la construcción apositiva _mina antipersona _o _mina antipersonas _(cuyo plural es _minas antipersona(s)_) resultaría admisible, como también lo son formaciones del tipo_máscara antigás, ley antitabaco, tratamiento antiarrugas, _etc.No obstantes, es más normal en español la combinación [sustantivo + adjetivo], esto es, _mina antipersonal _(pl. _minas antipersonales_),como refleja su frecuencia de uso en nuestros bancos de datos léxicos.
_«Y lo mismo diríamos del dispendio en armas; o de que existen en los países del mundo unos 100 millones de minas antipersonas que matan unos 20 000 seres humanos al año»_ (E. Miret Magdalena_¿Qué nos falta para ser felices? _[España 2002]).

_«Asimismo pidió a la guerrilla condenar todo tipo de masacres y delitos atroces, liberar a los secuestrados y renunciar a utilizar armas terroristas como las minas antipersonales»_ (_Universal_ [Venezuela 1.9.1996]).

_«El senado boliviano recomendó ayer al _[p]_residente Hugo Banzer iniciar gestiones diplomáticas para convencer a Argentina y Perú de ejercer acciones conjuntas para que Chile desmantele las minas antipersonales que mantiene en la zona limítrofe»_ (_Época _[Chile 3.10.1997]).

  Como se desprende de la somera explicación desplegada más arriba, el vocablo _antipersonal _no se analiza como una formación sustantiva resultante de la adición del prefijo _anti- _('que combate o evita') al sustantivo _personal _('conjunto de personas') ([anti- + personal]sust), sino más bien como el adjetivo resultante de añadir el sufijo adjetivador _-al _a la suma del prefijo _anti- _y el sustantivo _persona _([[anti- + persona] + -al]adj). 

Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española​Academia de la Lengua Colombiana:​El sintagma _*minas antipersonal *_es incorrecto, pues no hay concordancia entre el sustantivo _minas_ (en plural) y el adjetivo _antipersonal_ (en singular). El error se debe a una mala traducción del inglés. 
La forma correcta es _*minas antipersonales. *_Asimismo, son válidos los sintagmas _*minas antipersona* _y _*minas antipersonas,*_ registrados en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas _(2005) [en el 2.6 de la entrada para Plural) y en la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_ (2009) [en el 13.5k].
Atentamente, 

Cleóbulo Sabogal Cárdenas
Jefe de Información y Divulgación
Academia Colombiana de la Lengua​La recomendación de la Fundae y de la Academia Argentina de usar _minas contrapersonal_ me parece desacertada, pues incurre en el mismo error lingüístico que hay en _minas antipersonal_. Por lo demás, _minas antipersonal _es incorrecto y es correcto cualquiera de los siguientes: _minas antipersonas_, _minas antipersona_, y _minas antipersonales_.


----------



## Vampiro

Pfffff... menos mal que esos académicos no dictan normas sobre ingeniería... la de puentes que se caerían.
_


----------



## swift

No, si han hecho alarde de la armonía de sus criterios. Yo quedé todavía más confundido con las respuestas tan dispares, por el fondo y por la forma. 

Por cierto, @ukimix, se llama Fundéu.


----------

